# Cutting brass



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so I'm scratch building a flood loader and am at the point of building a catwalk/overlook around the sides of it. I got some Plano products #202 .008 brass to use as the walkway. Well this is my first scratch build and I need to ask how do I cut the brass? I need to cut it down to 4' HO scale. So scissors, dermal, exacto knife or cut off grinder?

Thanks

This is the stuff I have, the picture is steel but I have brass.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Good quality scissors will do it and not mess up the scissors--although I'd recommend against using your beloved's sewing shears...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto on the scissors ... pretty light stuff ... cut along columns / rows, of course.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

As said above, good scissors are good, feed the mesh well into the blades and only cut an inch or so at a time (if you get too greedy the mesh will slip between the blades and bend,not cut). Nice mesh.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I tried it with the scissors and it worked just great. A little hard to see, old, bad light, bad eyes lol but I got it just fine.

Thanks guys


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

This is what I'm working on.


----------

